# vacuum leak?



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

here's the problem: when i'm idling in drive (i have an auto) with my foot on the break it idles kinda rough, at about 600rpm. if i turn the wheel then the idle drops down to 200rpm for just a second, then goes back up to 600rpm. if the car is in neutral then it idles fine, at 800rpm like it should. i doubt this has to anything to do with the battery or alternator because i have a red top optima battery and a bosche alternator which is only a year old. 

i asked a mechanic about this and he said it sounded like a vacuum leak. if it is, how hard would it be to find the leak and replace whatever was leaking?


----------



## hagasan (Aug 5, 2002)

What he was talking about it the vacuum lines.

I'm not sure, but I think you can just look at the lines and find the bad one. 

Once you know which one is leaking (it might be more than one) , it's piss easy to replace.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

thanks for the help


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Try the EGR area, seems like the hoses there like to rot.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

this may sound like a dumb question... but where might i find the egr area? or even the vacuum line? i looked in the sentra bible and couldn't find any pictures of what this stuff might look like.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

It's this thing (not a Nissan pic). It is sort of under the throttle body area to the right, roughly speaking.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

okay, i'll have to look there tomorrow. thanks again


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

okay, so i found the EGR... this thing:









it had two hoses coming off of it, both of which are fine. i'm still at a loss on finding the vacuum lines. help!


----------

